
Peter Theil: My Biggest Fear Is That the Machines Won’t Take Over - thielsfridge
https://gawken.com/my-biggest-fear-is-that-the-machines-wont-take-over-64825fcc4869#.rxy5xh8b5
======
kafkaesq
Yes -- more articles from gawken.com, please.

My plan: upvote all submissions from "Peter Theil", from now on.

------
gamechangr
Click bate - remove the "Peter Theil" from the heading as that is
intentionally confusing.

